# Committed



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

After the recent bad chain of events, and my inability to not do stupid things, I've elected to get a vasectomy first thing tomorrow morning.

Receptionist said I can drive home but need tight fitting shorts.

Any other dudes have any tips/advice on making it suck less?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Not from experience, but have heard that it's helpful to bring along some flexible ice packs to sit on afterwards, or a donut cushion to avoid pressure. Maybe bring a painkiller along, but ask what you can take - but maybe not aspirin as it's anti-clotting.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Male friends have in the past recommended the miracle of bags of frozen peas. 

Additionally, do *not* ignore the need to use condoms until you have been to the follow-up appointment to verify that your sperm count is zero.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

Rowan said:


> Male friends have in the past recommended the miracle of bags of frozen peas.
> 
> Additionally, do *not* ignore the need to use condoms until you have been to the follow-up appointment to verify that your sperm count is zero.


I've been told that too. I haven't been feeling very spry lately so I'm not too worried about it, just don't want any more bat sh*t crazy baby momma's down the road.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Tight fitting shorts - bullcrap. Let em' hang loose and don't bump em'. No big deal, getting nutted by a 90 mph fastball is way worse. Done em' both - trust me.


----------



## Time4Joy (Dec 13, 2012)

Frozen peas...at least three large bags. They conform to the area that needs conforming to.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Frozen peas and don't push too soon. Getting up from a seated posting will be interesting for about a week


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't have sex until the doc says you can. It may seem like it's worth one last roll of the pro-creation dice, but it's not.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Treat any inflammation/swelling and pain as aggressively as you can with meds AND ice.



Trim yourself before you go with, say, a beard trimmer. But for gods sakes use an adequate clipper/guard.



Wasn't painful during. Mild discomfort afterwards. Any severe pain, not likely, let them know ASAP.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the advice dudes. I haven't ran into one guy yet that said it was not a big deal.


----------



## oddball (Sep 5, 2012)

I had mine 3 years ago. It was not a big deal. Went in on Friday, was back at work Monday. Took it slow on the weekend.

A few years back I saw an old friend in the supermarket. I asked how he was. He said he was fine. Expecting his 3 rd child. The first since his vasectomy!!:lol:

So yeah, keep that condom on until your doctor checks you post op.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Chiming in to agree big time with the frozen peas and STAY OFF YOUR FEET as much as you can for a couple days. If you have the wife/girlfriend thing, see if you can persuade her to bring you some take-out and fuss after you.

Get your spot ready in advance with remotes, newspapers, books, whatever.

Read about granulomas- a "lump" at the site a few weeks after. Not a huge deal, but something to know about.


----------



## capncrunch (Aug 18, 2014)

Diesel_Bomber said:


> Thanks for the advice dudes. I haven't ran into one guy yet that said it was not a big deal.


I would say that mine wasn't a big deal. Snip, snip, couple days off work (and feet), ice, then back to normal in no time.

Funny story... I was bringing my first post-snip sample for testing, and I spilled it in the car! And the smell lingered for a few days... :yawn2:


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ohh. Well I wouldn't say it was a big deal. Like any surgery had risks and takes some time to heal after but so worth not having to worry about getting a woman pregnant. 

When I became single I had lasik and this done in the same year. I honestly had a lot more trouble with the lasik procedure than the vasectomy but the lasik recovery was quicker. Both so worth it.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

Got it done. Piece of cake and not even close to how bad I thought it was going to be. Little sore but not nearly as bad as getting hit with a 90 mph fastball to the junk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear man


----------

